# Living with IBS, My story.



## Ryan1992 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey my name Is Ryan, I'm 22 & I've been suffering with IBS for 7 years now.

I first noticed my stomach was upset at the beginning of January 2008. My stomach was sore, my bowel movements were more frequent and I never felt empty. In School it was very difficult because I couldn't sit still in my chair, I was constantly moving about trying too get comfortable but unable to. I had to excuse my self from lessons multiple times on many occassions which was embarrassing. Before school I had to go to the toilet between 3-5 times before I felt comfortable enough to get out the door and walk to school. I missed quite a lot of school from that point & when I had exams I had to do them on my own in a class room when all the other students in my year were taking there's in the gym which was used as a temporary exam hall.

I had been too see my doctor frequently during this time and tried many different supplements and I was refered to a Dietican and then a Gastrologist while at College. I had an ultra sound and then some months later I had a colonoscopy & everything came back normal which really upset me.

During my time at college, when I turned 17 I started taking driving lessons & I found this extremely difficult because for me I find it hard to sit still for long periods. Also during this period is when I first started to become depressed and on many occasions I had thought about ending my life. I did pass my driving test although it was a challenge but soon after my suicidal thoughts got worse and when driving one day I wanted to drive of a cliff but I stopped the car before I did & I haven't drove since.

During college, at Christmas, my class were offered the choice of staying in college and playing Counter Strike or attending the local gun range. I chose to attend College instead of the gun range as I was still having suicidal thoughts at that time.

After I finished College I began a work course called Advanced to Work. I was attending training and I made my mentor aware of my difficulties with my IBS. He was very understanding about it. I was put on two work placements but I was unable too complete them due to being unable to attend.

Once I got told I was kicked off Advanced to Work I was very down and depressed. I went back to my GP and he recommended I get councelling which I started a few months later. The nurse I was seeing was very nice but I didn't find it helpful for me so I was referred elsewhere to start cognitive behavioral therapy which 15 months for me to get an appointment for. I started it on December 29th 2014.

I was still socialising up until October of 2013. A few weeks before that I had started to have gas and I had some embarassing incidents while out playing pool with my friends. I lost all confidence being out with my friends so since October 2013 I have been basically house bound. Soon after I started having panic attacks and I get nervous and anxious at the thought of going out with friends again. I do however attend doctor appointments when needed but that's the only times I have been out.

I've lost my friends, I am unemployable at the moment, I'm miserable, depressed and lonely. I have no chance of getting into a relationship like this and I can't even get out of the house so I have no chance of going to see my family in Ireland.

Anyway this is my story. Just wanted to share it.

Thanks for taking your time to read it


----------

